# how do i get rid of the little snails?



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i got some plants and thay had snails on it and i didin't no and now i have a over load how can i get rid of them?


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

there are a couple products out there that will get rid of snails for you like had a snail. The easiest way to deal with them would be to get a fish that eats snails like a clown loach, or a malawi cichlid. If your snail problem is in a tank with piranha's then I dont know if you want to get either of those fish because they have a good chance of being eaten. I think the best way to get rid of snails in a tank with p's in it is to do it through chem's.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

/Disagrees^

Use a slice of cucumber the snails will get on it than you just take it out. Do this a few times and it will greatly reduce snail population


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

I know of that method but the thing about that one is that is a good way to control the snail population but it more than likely wont get rid of all the snails in the tank no matter how many times you do it.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Cut down on the food alot more waterchanges and add some salt. thats what I have done it works for me. Oh and if you can also pick them out with your hand.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

thay so small and so many but i will try i wish my elong would eat them!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

ALWAYS treat your plants before adding them to a tank if you dont want snails otherwise sounds like these guys are helping you out. im sure theres some products out there to get rid of snails


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

there is only one simple solution to riding of snails in a P tank.....tear it down and start fresh!!!.....otherwise they will always be in your filters, media, gravel.....everywhere.

The chemical used to kill snails is harmful and may kill pirahnas, since they are in the tetra group. Cutting the dose in half would be safe for the P's, but then it would not be strong enough to kill the snails.....so you might as well save your time and money, and just stick with the ole' "crush them as you see them" method. You can keep the numbers down this way, but there will always be snails in your tank.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I use to have snail in my tank, doesn't matter what I do it always come back the next day. You don't have to tear down your tank and start fresh, you don't have to use any medication (beside salt). I don't know if this will work but it does work for me.

Do the water change every 3 days, increase it about 50-75% of the water change. Be sure to clean the inside of the tank, and must do the vacuum the gravel. Raise up the temp to 82-84f and add some aquarium salt to it. Also put some water from your tank a bucket or cooler, rinse and clean out your filter with that water. Repeat the step(beside cleaning filter only one time) every 3 days for about couple of week. You will not see the snail any more.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ok! i will try but i got my elong to start to eat them i held a bit of shrimp on the other side of the glass where there waz a snail and when he went to eat it or try to bite he would eat a snail and now i have not had to feed him for a couple days he just swim around the tank and pick off the snails.

i have been helping him to catch them i have drained the tank by 60% with the filter going!
the snails seem to be loosing the battel! i say he as eaten about 80% of them good going sparky!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

your just leaving your fish with only 40% of his water in there? I bought some plants a while ago and i used this stuff that was soposed to get rid of the snails on them but in the last couple days i picked out 3 snails grrrrrr


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well i do a water chage 20% every week but every 4 months i do a 60% water change and i add 20% every day so it's not a shock to the fish and i can get the water safe for the fish! but the snails are gone i think or i hope!


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a tank full of those little buggers so I just removed my P and dosed it with Had-A-Snail. I will see what happens. I hate snails. The next step is a complete teardown.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've really learned to live with them.
I crush them when I can and once a week or so I go snail grabbing and pull as many out as I can reach. They just get into everything...
I won't medicate to erradicate them since it's just not that big of a problem...


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

You could try putting a clown loach in there. I heard they eat snails. But your elong will probably eat the clown loach unless you housed the elong somewhere else temporarily.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well i no snails bring there own parasites into the tanks and thay eat it but i don't want the parasites i don't mind the snails but it's the parasites i don't like! but i will try a clown loach but my elong won't kill it he just want's me!


----------



## 1911 (Aug 3, 2007)

My tank used to be infested with snails!! I hate them, despise them, and i feel like crushing every single one of them..... but they keep coming back!! Got it when i got my plants, i rinsed the plants with hot water prior putting them into the tank, but it's still there. Finally gave up on them.....it later out lived my Ps. Disgusting pieces of SNAILS!!!!!!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well my SH eat's them so it's not that bad anymore!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

ok i might sound dumb but why does everyone hate snails? hell i even bought some to put in my old tank the guy said u start with one u end up with 1000 but mine just live for like 3 months then died so now i have none i like them mabye ill try some live plants? unless someone can tell me why there so bad? thanks


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well the odd big one is ok but 5 million little ones just a eye sore!


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

The only fix that worked for me will require cycling your tank....

Remove fish, and plants. Do a bleach dip for your plants, rinse thoroughly and put in the temp tank with your fish. Crank the heat in effected tank, and add about 1 cup of pure bleach/100 gallons. Do not turn off filters. Leave for two or three days. Vacuum gravel, 100% water change, rinse. 100% water change. Clean filters reassemble. Fill tank, add fishies, re-seed filters if you can. No more snail gauranteed.

The chlorine in the bleach will evaporate, and rinsing the tanks and filters will remove anything that may be left behind as well as removing dead snails.

This is drastic, but the only way I've found to remove snails permanently. Most of the meds are just as harmful to your fish, so this process will work. Re-cycling was very quick for me, so some bacteria must have survived the process. I literally turned the heaters to max and left them there until it came time to re-introduce the fish.

Use plain bleach..not scented or anything special. Pool chlorine tablets work as well....and the house smells clean! LOL

Ian


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

add a puffer to your tank


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I had to tear-down and re-do a couple tanks over those things. F**K snails! If you just have a couple.... Clown Loaches will take care of them, otherwise dont waste time, tear them down, your Ps will love you for it, or not.... Get rid of the snails ASAP!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

snails are like a bad girl friend she is very hard to get rid of!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

AT my LFS> we use Nox Ich. it kills em quick. but be carefull. any other inverts will die 2


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

GN121406 said:


> add a puffer to your tank


In an elong tank? Really?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I started up an tank after 10 years of sitting there dry and, without buying any live plants, I noticed a snail on the glass. I should have deconed the tank with bleach or something before starting it up.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

After I move my pygos out of my 100 gallon, I'm going to treat the empty tank with chems to get rid of the snails. The chems to rid snails are a copper derivative, so after treatment I'll use filter media that is copper specific to remove the toxins. I spoke to an LFS owner and he gave me all this info. There will still be traces of the chems left over but not at toxic levels. Also if you use chems, they don't kill the eggs. So you will need to let the eggs hatch and do an additional treatment. This is my plan anyhow.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i just kill one by one untill thay disapear but after thay seem to leave a white colure on the glass it seems to be a plant or somthin i don't know what it is but with the light one the tank look like it's not good! like dirty!


----------

